# What breed is my dog ?



## Natasha Tipton (Mar 23, 2021)

Recently adopted this puppy from Bosnia, he will be arriving in August! 
The rescue says he is Pekingese cross.
What would you guys say he is?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Natasha Tipton said:


> Recently adopted this puppy from Bosnia, he will be arriving in August!
> The rescue says he is Pekingese cross.
> What would you guys say he is?


Is this a street dog situation? Does the rescue have any photos of the mom and/or littermates?


----------



## Natasha Tipton (Mar 23, 2021)

It is yes so no pics of parents. This is his sister


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Natasha Tipton said:


> It is yes so no pics of parents. This is his sister


So this is a street dog litter the rescue picked up but no mama dog?
That's odd. A legitimate rescue would have collected the dam as well, they're usually the ones in need of most care.
How do you know this isn't just a puppymill in Bosnia posing as a rescue?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> So this is a street dog litter the rescue picked up but no mama dog?
> That's odd. A legitimate rescue would have collected the dam as well, they're usually the ones in need of most care.
> How do you know this isn't just a puppymill in Bosnia posing as a rescue?


If it's the same in Bosnia as it is in Hungary the majority of puppies in rescue have been thrown out by the owners of the mother dog. People dump them on waste sites, under hedges, on the side of the road or in the supermarket parking area. And kittens as well. I follow my local rescue on FB as well as a few more in various parts of the country and this year the number of abandoned dogs and cats, particularly the very young is greater than it's ever been putting a terrible strain on the organisations that strive to save them.

These two month old puppies were found in a cardboard box by workman who were mowing the grass verge, They're nearly ready for adoption from my local rescue who have many more like these.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> So this is a street dog litter the rescue picked up but no mama dog?
> That's odd. A legitimate rescue would have collected the dam as well, they're usually the ones in need of most care.
> How do you know this isn't just a puppymill in Bosnia posing as a rescue?


Playing devils advocate here, but sometimes there is no mum as pups are abandoned by owners whose dogs have had litters, or the mum could have died.

OP, your puppy is very unlikely to be a specific breed, & possibly not even a mix of breeds as street dogs are usually outright mutts.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Magyarmum said:


> These two month old puppies were found in a cardboard box by workman who were mowing the grass verge, They're nearly ready for adoption from my local rescue who have many more like these.


Out of curiosity, does your local rescue adopt out overseas or more locally?

In your case you know, because of your local involvement, that these are not puppy mill pups.

It's a legitimate question to ask of ANY rescue. There are puppy mills here in the US posing as rescues who always happen to have puppies and those puppies always happen to be popular breeds and crosses, but they make up rescue stories about the pups, charge exorbitant adoption fees and are making a tidy profit.

Overseas makes it even easier to dupe potential adopters because most are not going to go inspect the rescue center themselves.
Of course there are wonderful, legitimate overseas rescue operations, but it's perfectly valid and IMO important to be as cautious with a rescue as one would be with a breeder.

It piqued my interest that this rescue is calling this pup a pekingese cross, particularly after the photo of the sibling. Which strikes me as either extremely ignorant, or deliberately trying to make the pup seem more marketable.


----------



## TTouch (Apr 20, 2021)

It isn't any breed, it is a cross breed and likely a cross of many generations of various dogs


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

To try to answer your question @02.0

The local rescue I was thinking of only adopts locally, but one of the others also in the same city adopts mainly to Germany. Most of the rescues near to or in Budapest adopt overseas. Probably the best known one in the UK is the Hungary Hearts Dog Rescue.

https://www.hungaryheartsdogrescue.co.uk/

As regards puppy mills posing as rescues, it's not exactly a profitable way of marketing badly bred puppies. In Hungary as in other countries in Eastern Europe, crooked vets will issue false pet passports and puppies, many far too young to leave their mother, will be crammed into a van and smuggled into other EU countries to be sold there.

An interesting article about puppy smuggling from Hungary and Lithuania by The Dogstrust Organisation

https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/latest/issues-campaigns/puppy-smuggling/puppy-smuggling-scandal

I can only speak for what I know about Hungary. Until recently Pekes and Tibetan Spaniels for some reason were popular here and were collectively known as Palota Pinsci (small palace dogs) and very cheap to buy I bought a purebred Tibbie for £15 in 2009 who was often mistaken for a Pekingese. I've often seen small rather hairy puppies described as a Peke cross in some of the dog rescue ads. I don't read too much into it's because there isn't such a wide variety of tiny/small breeds here that you have in the US or UK so a lot of people aren't aware of breeds like Westies or Shih Tzu for example.

Looking at the pup and it's sister I'd say it has a smattering of Schnauzer in it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Don’t see any sign of Peke, but what a cute face.


----------

